# Game 2: Celtics @ Heat (12/27 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 27, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*


    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce didnt play against the Knicks but might go in this one. And no word yet on if KG will be suspended or not. Doubt he will be though. Probably just fined.

Hope we can continue the crazy pace we played with. Battier should be able to play a little more in this one, which should give us another option to throw at Pierce if he does play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> League says no sanction for Kevin Garnett, so he'll be out there at his trash-talking finest Tuesday for Heat-Celtics at the Triple A.


Kinda makes me happy. I want to see UD vs. Garnett. Bring it on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe we're not that great. Mavs getting pummeled at home, again, 25+, by...Denver? Chandler-less, Smith-less, KMart-less...

Hmmm...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nuggets are still very good. Mavs looking old and slow though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Remember when UD was suspended for throwing his mouthpiece at the ground in a playoff game? Just saying...

...**** Stu Jackson and **** David Stern.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics last season liked to put Rondo on Lebron at times. We'll get a good sense of how sure Lebron feels about his post game when/if they put Rondo on him and whether or not he quickly goes into the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From this morning's shootaround, Doc said Pierce is doubtful for this game tonight.

Spo meanwhile said that Battier will get more minutes tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Send them back to the old folks home.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Celtics last season liked to put Rondo on Lebron at times. We'll get a good sense of how sure Lebron feels about his post game when/if they put Rondo on him and whether or not he quickly goes into the post.


Yes, I remember that. I recall him grabbing, pulling, and hitting LeBron with that oblong head of his, and the refs not calling a damn thing while Jeff Van Gundy asks, "How is that not a foul?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Paul Pierce out for the Celtics.


..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Aw poor Paulie.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Confident about this one. Just hope that Chris doesn't look like a bitch against KG.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

When does Chris not look like a bitch?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's do this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ay...Shaq is gonna get old fast. Who cares Bosh cried and you and Barkley didn't. Not everyone has to respond the same to the same events.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> If I'm Chris Bosh, I'd want a title this yr not just 2 shut Shaq up, but so the Heat has an excuse to replace Shaq's photos all over arena.


That would be poetic justice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

wtf pavlovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris. Dont settle. drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ManBearPIG!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

A year of continuity has done our offense so much good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lolol bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very early, and we all know he's as inconsistent as they come, but Mario has started off really well tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Very early, and we all know he's as inconsistent as they come, but Mario has started off really well tonight.


I feel like he's too slow to properly run an uptempo offense. I think we'll see the difference once Norris comes in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, late call costs us a dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario again getting a strip. Very active hands so far this season. Just like his rookie year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron draws a 2nd foul on Daniels, after drawing two on Pavlovic.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh cool threes and all but stop leading the fast breaks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, nothing good happens when you try to lead a fast break. Give that ****ing ball up right away, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, you arent too different from Bosh. Give that ball up quick, please.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers you coulda just thrown the alley anywhere near the basket, Lebron would have gotten it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Juwan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL Juwan. He looked so slow there rolling to the rim, then almost got 3 inches off the ground and got blocked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-27 after 1

Not a good ending to the quarter. We let that C's bench cut the lead.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice steal by the Rookie


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I ****ing love Norris Cole. I kept reading he doesn't have elite speed after the draft, but even if that's the case, his moves with the ball are as quick as anyone. Great seeing him get in the paint like that, and love the quick hands steal.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

rewind your DVR and watch that last defensive sequence by Norris Cole. Tell me that wasn't The Glove in his prime?!?!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Cole after the great Wade block


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn Cole is fast. He almost ran out of my tv screen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lmfao, Wade scared the shit out of Rondo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha we are going to see that Wade fake block forever


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That layup attempt by Rondo was Joel Anthony like :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They should credit Wade with a block for that Rondo airball layup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's it...Im ordering my Chuck Norris jersey when I get my next check. Moxie.

Also, Dwyane looks peppier than the last couple seasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, this is like 5 straight games (including the scrimmage) now that Norris Cole is close to the top of the worldwide twitter trending topics. Crazy


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Norris Cole bringing it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade grimacing. He looked to turn his ankle a little on that last Rondo foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol at Spo face


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

"Behind Pavlovic's back, and the lob to O'neal"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great look ahead by Cole for the Bosh slamma


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is protecting the paint like a prime Olajuwon tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This same lineup was the one that gave us the big lead against the Mavs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade is protecting the paint like a prime Olajuwon tonight


I'm telling you...he's flying around like in 04-05 when he officially became Superman. Ed Downs might be the new Tim Grover.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade grimacing. He looked to turn his ankle a little on that last Rondo foul.


I think he's just fine. 

This defense is so fun to watch. Just everywhere. You don't get many easy shots against this.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look how good Norris is, good lord what a steal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

nice find by Cole


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again

Great decision again by Cole


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

do I have to say it again


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ is ****ing $$$$$$


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen never misses from the corners against us


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

aaaaaaaa Ray Allen nooo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're basically feeding Allen looks right now. He always plays well against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He just doesnt miss against us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ray Allen pisses me off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant remember the last non 3pt basket by the Celtics?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chucky NoNo has already played 4 more minutes than Chalmers. Something to monitor...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no words for how ridiculous Wade and Lebron are


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> I think he's just fine.


Gonna have to see a little more to make sure


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami with 67 points int he 1st half...New Jersey just broke 50 in the 4th against Atlanta.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful play between Wade/Lebron/Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario obviously


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Mario. Jesus christ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-54 at the half

39pt 2nd quarter.

That Cole/Wade/JJ/UD lineup has been so good, so far this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

69 points at the half is nice, but too many turnovers and we let Ray go for 18 in a half, unacceptable. Not to mention Chalmers idiotic foul on Rondo at the end there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If we don't win the title this year we are the biggest chokers in NBA history. The road is basically paved for us to win.

Any guesses for when Cole will replace Rio in the starting line up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Wilcox (bruised left shoulder) will not return, Celtics say.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight bad play by Mario going back to the end of half foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 straight bad plays by Mario. My goodness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the ****, Mario?!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I told you guys Mario is too stupid to handle this offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Joel picks the perfect time to have bad hands


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird little quirk in LEbron's new free throw shot. He steps into the paint after shooting.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Get Norris in PLEASE.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How many games will Norris have to outplay Rio before they swap jobs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ off the glass. Nice.

Lead back up to 16 after the Celtics got it back down to 10.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nightmare start for Chalmers to the quarter. You can hear the crowd saying "rabble rabble rabble Norris rabble rabble rabble Cole." Glad Spo let him play through it. I know the more Cole plays well the more the fanbase will want to throw MC to the side, but in reality we need both to play well, and pulling him after such a stress would shatter his confidence and send him in a tailspin. Hopefully he fully irons out the kinks in his game this year, especially after Pat showed him the cheddar.

Dwyane and LeBron look...Dwyane and LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is just unfair


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's mid range game. Damn.

Then he takes a bad one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

By unfair I mean Ray Allen's shooting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Bosh


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade nice fadeaway


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, Wade and Lebron are 22-31 from the field so far tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I realize these past two games have been against geriatric teams, one with too many new pieces and the other missing a major piece, but its scary how good we can be if we clean up some of these dumb mistakes.

I really hate how many jumpers hour defense leaves open, but overall you cant really complain about that side of the floor for us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis needs to make his jumpers


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bron Bron with the block block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need points here/


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Will someone make a shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This lineup isnt working, Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has been awful tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Spo....screen the baseline, and you'll get open looks against that 3-2 zone. We look like we've never seen this before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad end to the quarter. Very bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful end to the quarter. Anyone else think Dwyane should've been subbed in?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

91-83 after 3

Wade went out and we couldnt do anything from that point on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew they were jinxing us talking about Boston resting their players halfway through the 3rd down 15. You kidding me?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team needs to figure out the zone asap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is 8-12, but -3 for the game. That Lebron/Battier/UD line hasnt worked tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rock and roll Norris Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad call there. Bosh badly messed that Cole assist up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> This team needs to figure out the zone asap


I don't know what Spo is doing trying to attack a 3-2 zone by attacking up top. 

Put Cole at the top, Bron & Battier on the wing. Screen on the baseline with UD, and have Bosh run the baseline. If UD sets a good screen, you get an open look from the corner everytime. If the baseline defender gets through and flies out, dump it to UD inside. You can't attack from the top where you have 3 guys set, once you pass to the wing, you can attack or look inside. Quick passes and reverse the ball and it's easy

I guess being a JV head coach makes me more intelligent than Spo (not saying much)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh felt so bad about that faux foul call he decided to brick the FTs. SMH.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh's free throws make me a sad panda


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-33- said:


> I don't know what Spo is doing trying to attack a 3-2 zone by attacking up top.
> 
> Put Cole at the top, Bron & Battier on the wing. Screen on the baseline with UD, and have Bosh run the baseline. If UD sets a good screen, you get an open look from the corner everytime. If the baseline defender gets through and flies out, dump it to UD inside. You can't attack from the top where you have 3 guys set, once you pass to the wing, you can attack or look inside. Quick passes and reverse the ball and it's easy
> 
> I guess being a JV head coach makes me more intelligent than Spo (not saying much)


His first year, we were brilliant against the zone with Beasley in the middle. It also worked with UD there, so I can only imagine Bosh being all the more effective. He went away from it Beas's second year and we paid the price. I dont get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Somewhere at home, Rasheed Wallace was screaming "BALL DONT LIE!" after Bosh missed from the free throw line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we missed a Cole basket


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great, we missed a "beautiful move" by Cole due to TNT's stupidity.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> His first year, we were brilliant against the zone with Beasley in the middle. It also worked with UD there, so I can only imagine Bosh being all the more effective. He went away from it Beas's second year and we paid the price. I dont get it.


It's not a 2-3 zone though, it's a 3-2. You can't put a guy in the high post like Spo is trying to do, he'll never be open unless the ball gets passed to the short corner. That wing to high post pass will never ever be open. He said in that interview "we have a zone offense", but it sure looks like we're running a zone offense for a 2-3 and not a 3-2.

If we could just lock down on D and run it back at them, they won't have time to set up their zone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He just doesnt miss against us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Spo way to give away 2 free points. Lebron leaked out in transition.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ray Allen blargh


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Wow Spo way to give away 2 free points. Lebron leaked out in transition.


Glad he leaked out instead of being back to play D and not give up a Ray Ray 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.coachesclipboard.net/32ZoneOffense.html


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why isn't JJ on the floor when they go zone? Makes no sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Norris Cole just showed he's bought into the "Heat culture"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Norris Cole GANGSTER

I think this kid could develop into a star. He's got serious Moxie.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Norris stepped right into that with no hesitation


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-33- said:


> It's not a 2-3 zone though, it's a 3-2. You can't put a guy in the high post like Spo is trying to do, he'll never be open unless the ball gets passed to the short corner. That wing to high post pass will never ever be open. He said in that interview "we have a zone offense", but it sure looks like we're running a zone offense for a 2-3 and not a 3-2.
> 
> If we could just lock down on D and run it back at them, they won't have time to set up their zone.


Wow, good call. Didn't even think of that, coach. Fiorentino better watch out!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its early, but Rafer Alston, Arroyo, Bibby, and now a rookie is surpassing Mario.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm ICE Cole, and no one is colder than ICE Cole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im gonna propose to Norris on twitter. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make up call


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD ughh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udonis cannot make shit tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem has been god awful. Even worse than Mario and that's saying a lot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Where the hell did this Keyon Dooling come from?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Spo, you're the head coach, how about an adjustment?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dooling making shots Ray allen would find difficult to make. Unbelievable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Heat crony system. Haslem should have been taken out of the game ages ago yet he plays the entire fourth.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is just brutal right now. Killing us. Maybe he should grow back the rows.

And Keyond Dooling has a vendetta against us, huh?

We have to be up 50 to have a safe lead, I guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Norris. Cole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris Cole - International Sensation

Seriously, Chalmers, you can keep your starting gig, but we have our closer.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I love Norris Cole


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

POTG Norris Cole, thank you have a nice night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

National TV game against the Celtics. In only his 2nd career game and he's putting up all these shots with no fear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train! WOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Big 4.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahah hes unreal


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Why isn't he our starter?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Huge rebound by Bosh. 

Wade goes 1-2, of course.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rookie of the Year right here!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gx said:


> Why isn't he our starter?



It's not who starts, but who finishes, that the coach trusts.

Cole 28 mins
Rio 19 mins

Cole has been on the floor to close this out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gx said:


> Why isn't he our starter?


Dude, just be grateful Spoelstra doesn't start Haslem over LeBron. Don't try to understand his ridiculous reasoning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Norris Cole, Norris Cole, Norris Cole"


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow. Took a break from watching the game to say this: What a player we have in Cole. Leading the ROY race right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cole gets his first MVP chant of the year!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MVP


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an... interesting game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 115-107

I dont think our D will be this bad again all season, so its nice to see that, although we almost let it slip away, we still won.

And I wont overreact because this is just game 2 of a long and grueling schedule, in a short time span.


Tough turnaround tomorrow in Charlotte.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offense got a little sloppy and Dooling/Allen were hitting everything.. whatever

The confidence Cole will get (as if he needed any) is more important than anything else. Nice bounce back game for Bosh too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo needs to get to work on zone offense, and this team needs to learn to play through adversity and maintain leads, but still some good stuff to take away from this one.

NoCo has future star written all over him, which clearly exceeds even my lofty expectations for him. Maybe he will start...Needs to get the 3-point-range steadier though.

And of course, he's trending worldwide, along with Mario Chalmers...hahaha. Probably a lot of "Norris Cole will have Mario Chalmers job in a month."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> Spo needs to get to work on zone offense, and this team needs to learn to play through adversity and maintain leads, but still some good stuff to take away from this one.
> 
> NoCo has future star written all over him, which clearly exceeds even my lofty expectations for him. Maybe he will start...Needs to get the 3-point-range steadier though.
> 
> And of course, he's trending worldwide, along with Mario Chalmers...hahaha. Probably a lot of "Norris Cole will have Mario Chalmers job in a month."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Norris Cole- Two games played.. Two times atop the worldwide twitter trending topics.

Mario Chalmers is 2nd for the wrong reasons.

All that's left for Cole is to grow back the high top fade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh and I posted this to the "Eric Spoelstra" page made by the Heat on Facebook, but they quickly deleted it. I was just trying to help Spo understand how to play against a 3-2 zone.

http://www.coachesclipboard.net/32ZoneOffense.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:laugh: that's hilarious



Jace said:


> Spo needs to get to work on zone offense, and this team needs to learn to play through adversity and maintain leads, but still some good stuff to take away from this one.
> 
> NoCo has future star written all over him, which clearly exceeds even my lofty expectations for him. Maybe he will start...Needs to get the 3-point-range steadier though.


I trust him to work hard on improving that 3pt shot. I think I read that the 1st line in his cleveland st. bio is "Nobody works harder than Norris Cole"

14 of his 20 in the 4th quarter. Amazing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

To be honest, and this isn't a retrospect thing, as I was thinking it while we were up 3 with some time to go, I'm glad it was close in the end, so we can prove we can win close ones and build confidence there. Great on-the-job-training for Coleslaw too.

Reading the "Norris Cole" tweets is hilarious. One person said this is how Chalmers is looking at Cole in the lockerroom right now.










The stupid 790 stream is playing commercials right now, anyone know where I can listen to the postgame show?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both Ethan and Ira bring up the same point..


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> So if Norris Cole is with the Heat last June, they would have been hanging an NBA Finals banner in this building tonight, right?
> 
> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Imagine when LeBron James was shying from shots if the Heat had Norris Cole against Dallas in the Finals?





> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Spo vows that Heat "will get better" against zone.





> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Every scout in attendance will report back with zone defense as the headline. Spo: "I'm going to be better prepared as the season goes on."


He better do it quick cause we'll for sure see it tomorrow night and every game after that until we figure it out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So glad Reggie Miller wasnt on this game. He wouldve been going nuts on those Dooling/Bass j's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat were 6-23 against the zone, according to Doc.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> The stupid 790 stream is playing commercials right now, anyone know where I can listen to the postgame show?


Working fine for me right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SportsCenter has a special Norris Cole topic.

This is crazy. Did not see this coming, not this early. Let's hope he keeps it up. I love his moxie. First time I ever used that word was earlier in this thread. He just does that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-33- said:


> Working fine for me right now


Yeah, I wish they'd start it with the immediate postgame stuff so I can hear the press conferences. Good thing I get my Zas though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> *@DickieV Dick Vitale*
> Star of the night Norris Cole Baby.Heat will dominate this year. RUN BABY RUN! #PARTYTIMESOUTHBEACH The Liv will rock


Not a Dick fan but this is funny.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Not a Dick fan but this is funny.


That's hilarious.

Also, I know that it's popular to hate on Mario right now but he really is a valuable piece. Even the last game he ran the offense well and played sick defense. Tonight he played sick defense. Had a rough time tonight with turnovers but he has played great for us for years in the playoffs. Cole is going to replace him but that doesn't mean Mario is trash.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Where was JJ against the zone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is just so damn inconsistent. No matter how good he starts, you just know that its only a matter of time until he goes on a streak of just idiotic play. But its great to see the D from his rookie year returning.


Cool Wade quote on Cole


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Wade: "I haven't seen a young guy on my side do that in a long time. Since me."


btw, I saw this on twitter. Someone thought Cole looked like Waldo from Family Matters :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Best part is we have him for at least four years. DISCOUNTED! True Heat superstar.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ESPNChrisPalmer Shaq on the rise of Norris Cole: "Chalmers may be in trouble."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Where was JJ against the zone?


Heat are in a tough spot. They gotta work Battier in, but with the development of Cole, its taken away the another wing spot that would have gone to JJ or Miller.

Now we're really clogged up at the wing spot.

Edit- Of course, putting Lebron at the 4 for a struggling UD could have gotten JJ in the game as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How about Bosh tonight guys? 18 and 11. Some nice inside moves we've rarely seen from him. I was worried he'd have hangover from the last game. He's no Brandon Bass, though.

I think ESPNChrisPalmer tweeted Norris is the frontrunner for ROY. I hope he was kidding. Way too early, and you know one of the crap team, green-light guys from the lotto will get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Bosh took it to KG and Bass inside. Rarely settled for the outside shot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Apparently Norris' post-game press conference was short and sweet tonight, this is the only clip from him taking the podium:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At 15 seconds is the Norris Cole basket that TNT didnt show because they had to show Blazers/Kings highlights. Awesome drive and even better finish.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Cole Train for POTG yeah?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> So Cole Train for POTG yeah?


You better believe it. 14 in the 4th when we needed it most. As the saying goes, pressure turns COLE into diamonds


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's hard not to get carried away with the start Cole has had. Such a steal for where we picked him at. 

Big game in Charlotte tonight. They aren't a bad team, their point rotation is nice, and they've got players who will score on you if you give them a chance. Should be able to put them away but you never know with this team. :laugh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I would just like to state for the record that before the season began, my fantasy team was dubbed 'Norris Cole 4 Prez.' 

Also, last night he had 12k followers on Twitter, and that is already up to 28k. Welcome to the big time, Norris.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Still not very happy that Riles let him take Earl Barron's #


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The kid is so confident.. goes to show you how nice it is to get a guy who played in college for four years. You can tell he's a rookie at times but Chalmers make rookie mistakes all the time and he's in his 4th year? Only a matter of time Mario..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

@darrenrovell Heat rook Norris Cole, who scored 20 last night, makes $861,220 this season. The Big 3 (combined) made $635,537 LAST NIGHT


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Cole doesn't surprise me at all. He was awesome in college. Neither guy can play 48 minutes so it's great we have both Norris and Mario. Chalmers will be fine. He didn't start at the beginning of last season either and he was really big for us in the playoffs, so it's early to just write him off. 
UD is going to take some time to get back to his old self and Bosh started off slow last year as well. I am liking what I see so far besides lack of a center.
One thing I was mad about last night and someone touched on it here, why didn't Spo put in JJ when the Celts went into the zone? He was shooting great and he would have gotten some great looks in the 2nd half. Well, Norris did his thing and secured it for us, I just don't like that we were in that position to begin with when we were up so much. We aren't going to win every game by 20-30 I understand that, but still. Whatever, good win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo still needs to work on his adjustments. It was fine his first couple seasons, but you'd thing a guy who is so prepared would learn from his mistakes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD40 said:


> I would just like to state for the record that before the season began, my fantasy team was dubbed 'Norris Cole 4 Prez.'
> *
> Also, last night he had 12k followers on Twitter, and that is already up to 28k. Welcome to the big time, Norris.*


Holy shit


----------

